# Vrm and Vram cooling



## technao (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying the Asus R9 270x Top  ( http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/R9_270X_Direct_Cu_II_TOP/3.html )but I saw that she did not have any cooling for the Vrm and memories Vram. This is asus lower costs?
Normally on other cards comes with  aluminum in VRM mosfets and heatskins Vram but this asus they are all naked.






This will affect the longevity of the card?


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 24, 2014)

Be more patient... try google something from there, then steal the names and ebay some of the stuff...

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40...t_HeatsinksCoolers-Mosfet_Chipsink-Page1.html


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2014)

technao said:


> anyone?


 
See those black flat parts on either side of the copper? Those have thermal pads between them and the aforementioned parts that make contact and cool those parts with the same fin stack.

_"ASUS is using a total of three heatpipes, two of which are twice as long to keep the card cool. You can also see a memory pad here; it cools some of the memory chips (not all). The remaining chips are cooled by the airflow of the fans."_


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 24, 2014)

i think asus have been thinking of it, so you dont need too worry with that, just make sure your case has good airflow


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> See those black flat parts on either side of the copper? Those have thermal pads between them and the aforementioned parts that make contact and cool those parts with the same fin stack.
> 
> _"ASUS is using a total of three heatpipes, two of which are twice as long to keep the card cool. You can also see a memory pad here; it cools some of the memory chips (not all). The remaining chips are cooled by the airflow of the fans."_




Yes, but that is not for the vrm the top of the card.

look at this example of asus gtx 760

Not understand why asus did not do the same with r9 270x, it seems that lower the cost of asus amd boards


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2014)

Maybe they just don't need it? VRM's can run at incredibly hot temperatures and operate normally, and have a perfectly long lifespan. There is airflow from the cooler, perhaps according to recommended specs, that's enough for the AMD card?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

What are the temps like on them when overclocking? Search for the brand and the tolerance, I know there are some that can get up to 105 C no probs.


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Maybe they just don't need it? VRM's can run at incredibly hot temperatures and operate normally, and have a perfectly long lifespan. There is airflow from the cooler, perhaps according to recommended specs, that's enough for the AMD card?



the cooler in this picture is upside down, the thermal pad is in contact with two memories on top. 

In fact I do not know what the maximum temperature of the card amd but asus  could have put more options vrm cooling as it does on other boards


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2014)

technao said:


> the cooler in this picture is upside down, the thermal pad is in contact with two memories on top.
> 
> In fact I do not know what the maximum temperature of the card amd but asus  could have put more options vrm cooling as it does on other boards


 
I guess it just doesn't need it


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 24, 2014)

The VRM is 5+1 or 6 phase design which means that it is built for around 180A which the card will never ever need so the VRM will never get stressed enough to get really hot.


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

ahh ok, well okay, I was worried, tanks!!

What about the memories VRAM, is also not a problem? this thermal pads are in contact with two memories on top, all others are naked


----------



## silkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

technao said:


> ahh ok, well okay, I was worried, tanks!!
> 
> What about the memories VRAM, is also not a problem? this thermal pads are in contact with two memories on top, all others are naked



I'm not sure if memory VRMs would ever be an issue. http://www.geeks3d.com/20100504/tutorial-graphics-cards-voltage-regulator-modules-vrm-explained/2/

The chips would fail well before you ever blew any VRMs powering them anyway. I'm not sure many cards even support memory overvolting.


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

ok then, I think it is not a big problem then, is also important to have my well-cooled case, right?

are now an off topic.
For gaming which set you would choose?

FX 6300 + R9 270x TOP or Intel I5 4440 + gtx 660 ?


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 24, 2014)

If you won't play RTSes the FX 6300 + R9 270X is the better setup


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> If you won't play RTSes the FX 6300 + R9 270X is the better setup


 
Pretty much this. RTS's benefit more from CPU power, the i5 is more powerful than the 6300. However most other games, FPS, racing, RPG etc, benefit more from GPU power, which would make the 270X a better choice. Depends on what you like to play.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 24, 2014)

Would AMDs new API help out with RTS' when it becomes more widely adopted?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 24, 2014)

silkstone said:


> Would AMDs new API help out with RTS' when it becomes more widely adopted?


 
If the game were to bother using Mantle yes, odds are they won't, so don't hold your breath. Don't base your decision on the existence of that API.


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

I especially like to play online FPS, BF4, cs.go, COD etc. ..

then fx 6300 + R9 is 270x better.

Thank you friends, I'll still buy my desktop, then post here some photos

edit : 

The complete build is 

AMD FX 6300 
Mobo Asus M5A97 R2.0 
GPU ASus R9 270x TOP
Kingstone 8 GB DDr3 HyperX
WD 1TB Blue
PSU : Corsair CX 500 or Nox NX 620 ( which recommend? )


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 24, 2014)

technao said:


> PSU : Corsair CX 500 or Nox NX 620 ( which recommend? )


The corsair is better.


----------



## technao (Mar 24, 2014)

I already bought the desktop, I chose corsair cx 600


----------



## technao (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the help Guys


----------



## McSteel (Mar 26, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Maybe they just don't need it? VRM's can run at incredibly hot temperatures and operate normally, and have a perfectly long lifespan. There is airflow from the cooler, perhaps according to recommended specs, that's enough for the AMD card?



The MOSFET's used have an absolute max temp rating of 125°C, but at around 100°C the FETs are beginning to enter the dangerous "thermal runaway" zone, where the hotter they are, the hotter they get. One would be wise to avoid triple-figure temps on VRMs.



buildzoid said:


> The VRM is 5+1 or 6 phase design which means that it is built for around 180A which the card will never ever need so the VRM will never get stressed enough to get really hot.



Actually, 180A isn't entirely inconceivable. Remember, this thing has a TDP of 180W. since the GPU is operating at ~1.1V, if it was to actually consume 180W, then it  would be drawing ~165A of current. Luckily, this is an edge case, and going by those MOSFETs, each phase should handle ~48A without issue, so you're right that it shouldn't be a problem for the VRM to handle even a heavily OC'd GPU.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 26, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Actually, 180A isn't entirely inconceivable. Remember, this thing has a TDP of 180W. since the GPU is operating at ~1.1V, if it was to actually consume 180W, then it  would be drawing ~165A of current. Luckily, this is an edge case, and going by those MOSFETs, each phase should handle ~48A without issue, so you're right that it shouldn't be a problem for the VRM to handle even a heavily OC'd GPU.


The TDP is the whole board so the output for the VRM is lower due to efficiency and the core isn't the only thing that uses power. Also TPU's reviews show the card drawing 137W peaks and 178W burst. If the MOSFETS really are 48A the this has a minimum output of 240A(5+1 phase) and max of 288A (6 phase). The MOSFET you linked has a different package.


----------



## technao (Mar 26, 2014)

so there is reason for me to be concerned about my vrm and vrams not be actively dissipated? it will last less time for that?


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 26, 2014)

technao said:


> so there is reason for me to be concerned about my vrm and vrams not be actively dissipated? it will last less time for that?


Nope the vrm will be just fine.


----------



## technao (Mar 27, 2014)

and memories vram too?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 27, 2014)

Memory does not usually support over-volting AFAIK. Whichever VRMs are supplying the vram with power will not be getting very stressed. In other words, the memory chips will fail before the VRMs do.


----------



## technao (Mar 27, 2014)

ya makes sense, what worries me the longevity of these memories VRAM is being ELPIDA, that in all the reviews say below are the samsung or Hynx


----------



## RCoon (Mar 27, 2014)

technao said:


> ya makes sense, what worries me the longevity of these memories VRAM is being ELPIDA, that in all the reviews say below are the samsung or Hynx


 
I've just serviced an AMD 64 3200 939 system with an ATi RX 600 with Elpida RAM with literally no heatsink, and a pathetic 40mm fan. The GPU still works after 8 years of use.


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 27, 2014)

technao said:


> ya makes sense, what worries me the longevity of these memories VRAM is being ELPIDA, that in all the reviews say below are the samsung or Hynx


The difference between Elpida Hynix and Samsung is how well they OC and has nothing to do with longevity.


----------



## technao (Mar 27, 2014)

well then I'm already much more relaxed now I will just enjoy the machine  

Thank you all for your help.


----------

